# si ça tombe



## Missrapunzel

Bonjour tout le monde!

L'autre jour, j'ai écrit "_si ça tombe_" quelque part et on m'a fait remarquer que c'était peut-être une expression régionale et je sollicite votre avis. 

Je l'utilise en tant que synonyme de "_si ça se trouve_", pour évoquer une situation probable, dans des contextes du type:
- je ne sais pas à quelle heure arrive son train mais si ça tombe, c'est lui qui nous attendra. 
- si ça tombe, je vais recevoir exactement le cadeau que je voulais. 

Vous connaissez cette expression? Vous l'avez déjà entendue? Vous l'utilisez? On vous demande _Pardon?_! quand vous l'utilisez? 

PS: je suis originaire de Picardie. 

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Mout

Salut,

Le seul endroit où j'ai entendu cette expression est dans la chanson de Vincent Delerm, Tes parents :
_"Mais tes parents si ça tombe 
Aiment bien faire le tour du monde ..."_

Mais en règle général, c'est assez rare, à mes oreilles.


----------



## ratel

Inconnu pour moi (Paris).


----------



## nicduf

Jamais entendu moi non plus


----------



## xmarabout

Désolé de vous contredire Ratel et Mout mais cette expression est tout à fait fréquente/habituelle, plutôt dans le registre familier... Mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas une expression belge car je ne crois pas que Vincent Delerm est belge 
Exemple: _Je prépare tout cela et, *si ça tombe*, ils ne viendront même pas_

Les exemples de Missrapunzel sont excellents aussi


----------



## Missrapunzel

Pour l'instant les avis sont serrés c'est du 50/50!!  Donc si je récapitule c'est rare mais ça peut exister quand même.  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## ratel

Vous l'avez entendu à Paris ??? Je maintiens pour ici, je ne l'ai jamais entendu tel quel sans complément, uniquement les formes "c'est tombé comme ça"/"si ça tombe comme ça" ou "c'est mal tombé"/"ça tombe bien (pile, impecc...)"

Delerm est d'Evreux (pas si loin de la Picardie, il me semble).


----------



## DearPrudence

Basse-Normandie : inconnu chez moi...


----------



## Maître Capello

Suisse : inconnu également


----------



## xmarabout

OK, bon on va dire que c'est un régionalisme du nord (Picardie et Belgique)... Si ça tombe, c'est peut-être bien ça !


----------



## Maître Capello

xmarabout said:


> Si ça tombe, c'est peut-être bien ça !


Je ne vois pas ce que la pluie viendrait faire là-dedans!  Blague à part, c'est bien ainsi que j'aurais compris cette expression sans les explications _supra_…


----------



## xmarabout

C'est vrai que suivant le contexte "ça tombe !" peut indiquer qu'il pleut terriblement fort (en Belgique nous parlerions de drache)... Et pour faire encore plus "paradoxe belgicain" certains diraient même "ça tombe sec !" (en parlant de la pluie  )... Et oui, petit pays, mais plein de paradoxe, terre des surréalistes (Magritte, Delvaux, ...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour, 


xmarabout said:


> terre des surréalistes (Magritte, Delvaux, ...)


Franquin aussi ! 

Ici, dans le sud-ouest, je n'ai jamais vraiment entendu "si ça tombe" autrement qu'au sens propre, ni "si ça se peut" d'ailleurs .

Cela dit, en contexte, je devine et comprends le sens de ces deux expressions.

On m'a demandé déjà s'il existait une expression locale équivalente, mais pour l'instant je sèche...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut la Miss 

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression avant de la lire dans ce forum. Il faut dire que je n'ai encore jamais mis les pieds en Picardie ! (oui, c'est un tort ! )
Mais je comprenais très bien ce qu'elle voulait dire en contexte.
« Si ça se peut » est beaucoup plus courant chez moi.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que ni « si ça tombe », ni « si ça se peut » ne sont courants au Québec.

Mais dans le contexte (# 4 et 6) dans lequel la Miss et Karine l'ont écrit, tout le monde a compris. 

Moi je pense que Vinvent Delerm a choisi « si ça tombe » parce que _tombe _rime mieux avec _monde _que « se touve ».


----------



## nicduf

Chez nous (Poitou) ni "si ça tombe" (je l'ai déjà dit ) ni "si ça se peut"mais on dit "si ça se trouve"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

nicduf said:


> [...] on dit "si ça se trouve"


Oui, normalement la francophonie entière dit et comprend si ça se trouve !


----------



## Chimel

Je confirme l'usage de "si ça tombe" dans cet avant-poste septentrional de la francophonie qu'est la Belgique... 

Il serait intéressant d'avoir un avis venant de Lorraine, des Vosges ou d'Alsace pour voir jusqu'où s'étend l'usage de cette expression (au nord d'une ligne Strasbourg-Rouen, comme ils disent à la météo?).


----------



## Nanon

Jamais entendu non plus pour ma part, même si en ce moment je suis bien loin de toute francophonie...


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci beaucoup pour tous vos avis!! Je constate avec plaisir que ma question vous a bien inspirés. 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il faut dire que je n'ai encore jamais mis les pieds en Picardie ! (oui,  c'est un tort ! )


Pour le voyage en Picardie, c'est comme tu veux, je ne vais pas me vexer! 



Nicomon said:


> Moi je pense que Vinvent Delerm a choisi « si ça tombe » parce que _tombe _rime mieux avec _monde _que « se touve ».


Pour la rime, oui ça me semble assez évident que ça rime mieux comme ça!  
Et bravo pour le lien, Sherlock Holmes!!


----------



## OrnithorynqueBleu

Chimel said:


> Je confirme l'usage de "si ça tombe" dans cet avant-poste septentrional de la francophonie qu'est la Belgique...
> 
> Il serait intéressant d'avoir un avis venant de Lorraine, des Vosges ou d'Alsace pour voir jusqu'où s'étend l'usage de cette expression (au nord d'une ligne Strasbourg-Rouen, comme ils disent à la météo?).



Bonjour,
Je n'ai jamais entendu "si ça tombe" ni en Alsace ni en Lorraine, mais  j'ai découvert récemment cette locution dans le Nord ; donc je confirme : ça m'a  l'air d'être un régionalisme pour "si ça se trouve", compris partout en  France.


----------



## Theokryd

Bonjour,
J'habite Metz et travaille au Luxembourg avec des belges.
Je confirme que l'expression "si ça tombe" est utilisée ici, ça a donc bien l'air de venir de Belgique...

++


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

pas de problème pour *Si ça tombe* mais moi aussi, je suis Picard


----------



## yannalan

Pas en Bretagne.


----------



## Topazeee

Belgique, belgicisme


----------



## Elsamoth

Bonjour, j’avais une amie picarde, des environs de Beauvais, qui utilisait beaucoup cette expression, « si ça tombe ». J’ai toujours trouvé ça étonnant ; à mes oreilles, cela sonnait comme une erreur. Aujourd’hui, je viens de tomber sur la même expression, utilisée sur un autre forum par un internaute belge de Comblain-au-Pont. Donc, c’est bien une expression régionale et transfrontalière.


----------



## Reynald

Je ne connaissais pas non plus cette expression. On la trouve dans le _Vocabulaire du français des_ _provinces _(éd. Garnier), qui retient des régionalismes « ce qui demeure aujourd'hui [2008] vivant, en usage dans une conversation en langue française.»


> Nord-Pas-de-Calais. V. intr. Fam. et fig. _Si ça tombe_, peut-être. _Si ça tombe, il va revenir ce soir._


----------



## Françoisn

Je connais très bien cette expression employée par mes frères et moi-même très souvent et beaucoup de personnes de notre entourage la découvrent. Je n'en connais pas vraiment l'origine. Si çà se tombe est synonyme de si ça se trouve. Mes origines familiales se situent dans le Gers, les Deux-Sèvres et l’Aisne. Personnellement je ne vois pas cette expression dans le Gers mais pourquoi pas dans les Deux-Sèvres ou l'Aisne, avec peut-être plus de probabilités pour l'Aisne.


----------



## Nanon

Il y a dix ans, j'avais dit que je ne connaissais pas cette expression. Aujourd'hui, je dirais que son usage s'est étendu...


----------



## dubelgium

En tant que germanophone, j'ai appris le français dans le Borinage (Hainaut, Belgique) à l'âge adulte. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question sur cette expression qui me semblait aller de soi. En fait, l'usage du "si ça tombe" est bien ancré dans cette région et dans la Wallonie picarde. On l'utilise afin d'exprimer une hypothèse, qu'elle soit probable ou improbable. Le site "L'oeil du Cyclone" avance la traduction suivante : "*arriver:* ‘si cela arrive’, _si ç’atombe_ : _Si ç’atombe, in dîs ans nous sarons môrts tèrtout’_.


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue, *dubelgium* ! Et merci pour ces précisions et pour le lien. ☺


----------

